# Your band



## Lyxen (Jan 8, 2010)

What is your band name and what is in it. What is your how you say///////// genre? What do you do with your music?

me? well I'm TEAM ROCKET I have an acoustic guitar and korg ds-10. I play shows. I had one last night, and it was bomb.

this is my new album cover  moonwolf2002 drew it for me  



I want some ears and a tail fo my performances


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2010)

I was in a band once

I wrote some things and everyone else was adamant about assigning parts to verse/chorus structure

and then I wasn't in a band anymore


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 8, 2010)

yea? i did too once. we had transient-style,.  what did you  play


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> yea? i did too once. we had transient-style,.  what did you  play



I was mainly guitar then. The style they wanted was an alt-rockish style (another reason why I got out).


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 8, 2010)

I used to play the clarinet.....getting stuffed into a locker isnt' fun.


----------



## Takun (Jan 8, 2010)

I had an awesome band for like 2 days and then no one ever wanted to practice oh and they wanted me to play lead and do vocals and then blablabal I suck but they were worse.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I used to play the clarinet.....getting stuffed into a locker isnt' fun.



LOL i played the clarinet because I was forced to.

Was a bass man and always will be.

Hand injury ruined all my board hand strength so now I've got to basically start building that back up again. :C


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 9, 2010)

Aden said:


> I was mainly guitar then. The style they wanted was an alt-rockish style (another reason why I got out).



alt-rock the worst rock


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 9, 2010)

Tudd said:


> LOL i played the clarinet because I was forced to.
> 
> Was a bass man and always will be.
> 
> Hand injury ruined all my board hand strength so now I've got to basically start building that back up again. :C



err what happend to your hand.

when i was six i played clarinet then they uped me to saxphone cause i was an ace. but i never contuined on that


----------

